# صور لمبادلات حرارية من نوع Plate & Frame



## NOC_engineer (1 يناير 2010)

هذه مجموعة صور للمبادل الحراري من نوع Plate & Frame ... 
وهي مهمة للمهندسين الجدد .. لكي يكون لديهم تصور عن هذا النوع من المبادلات الحرارية
وكما يقولون (الصورة بألف كلمة)


----------

